# another shot at the Wine and Violin piece



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I wanted to make a smaller version of this so I could test out some painting ideas I had. 

First photo shows the main body, just out of the CNC
2nd photo shows the Arms attached
3rd shows the Oak dowels being attached as strings.
4th is the finished piece.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Wicked... the colors! Looks fabulous.
I got to say tho... one would get some thick fingertips
playing that. But thats ok, there's some wine to change that.

_Keep it up!_


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Scott...
*KUDOS!!!* to you...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That's really striking. The neck of the violin being over open space with carving beneath it gives it extra depth. Love it.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Impressive as always, and great job on painting


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Dang,your good and getting better all the time. The colors really add effect to the whole scheme. Great Job.
Herb


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Fabulous over the top great carve, absolutely great paint job.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

How many ways can you say awesome? Words can’t do your work justice.


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

I’m gonna have to start inventing new adjectives for you! Fantabulous!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Excellent - just simply excellent work, Scott! 

How long does it take to cut that on the CNC, Scott?

David


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

difalkner said:


> Excellent - just simply excellent work, Scott!
> 
> How long does it take to cut that on the CNC, Scott?
> 
> David


thanks David

That piece was about 185 minutes with a .0625 ball nose. Than another hour or so to set up and cut out the spirals, arms and spacer blocks. about 2 hours to paint from start to finish.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

You didn't cut all of that with a 1/16" bit, did you? I would have thought you'd use a 1/4" ball nose to hog the bulk, then step down to 1/8", and then finally to 1/16", but I haven't cut anything like that so my thinking may be off a bit (not the first time...).

David


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

difalkner said:


> You didn't cut all of that with a 1/16" bit, did you? I would have thought you'd use a 1/4" ball nose to hog the bulk, then step down to 1/8", and then finally to 1/16", but I haven't cut anything like that so my thinking may be off a bit (not the first time...).
> 
> David


I did a rough out pass ( about 18 minutes) with a .75 mill. 

after that the .0625 tapered ball nose did fine at about 140 ipm. its pine and there is very little bulk left after the rough pass.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

wow looks wonderful


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Scott as always your work is amazing.


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

I know it's Lent and I know I shouldn't say this but...*"I'm JEALOUS"*

GREAT job on the carving and painting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Another great carving and painting Scott. Thanks for sharing this with us. Makes me want to run my machine for me instead of the customers.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> Another great carving and painting Scott. Thanks for sharing this with us. Makes me want to run my machine for me instead of the customers.


yep, Mike agreed, I have to salt my work with a regular dose of carvings that I want to do for me....... keeps the joy and wonder flowing.

THese CNC machines and the design software are dream makers, an Idea to reality in very short order..


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

WOW Plus


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Staggeringly beautiful work, Scott.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

UglySign said:


> Wicked... the colors! Looks fabulous.
> I got to say tho... one would get some thick fingertips
> playing that. But thats ok, there's some wine to change that.
> 
> _Keep it up!_


yes indeed, and don't tell anyone Ronnie, but the sound out of this sucks..


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I didn't pay attention to who started this thread but as I scrolled down in the pictures, I thought this must be Scott's work!

Another beauty, Scott.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

This is one of my favourite pieces . Like how it involves adding the top section creating more of a 3D look. 
If I bought a cnc , I could never pull off this paint though . Would sell them as is lol


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> This is one of my favourite pieces . Like how it involves adding the top section creating more of a 3D look.
> If I bought a cnc , I could never pull off this paint though . Would sell them as is lol


how goes the job situation / cnc business? any clarity on that yet R.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Scottart said:


> how goes the job situation / cnc business? any clarity on that yet R.


No idea what’s going on yet, but should know by late March ,early April . Not sure if a cnc business is a viable plan , so will try my best to find some local work . Things are pretty dismal around here regarding jobs though . I’m legally blind in one eye,so that eliminates most jobs that pay anything,as coal mines drive the economy here . 

I watched a pod cast with Bill Griggs and some other cnc’ers . It was regarding making a living with a cnc ,but it wasn’t very optimistic either .
I don’t need to make a ton of money though .If I netted $1,500 + a month I think I could survive


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I really want to know where he gets those "paint by number" kits he keeps telling us he uses. 

Another great piece, Scott. This one going to a fundraiser??


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Excellent work, love the way you added the color!


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Scottart said:


> thanks David
> 
> That piece was about 185 minutes with a .0625 ball nose. Than another hour or so to set up and cut out the spirals, arms and spacer blocks. about 2 hours to paint from start to finish.


Which brand of CNC HAS the capability to paint like that? or is a real HUMAN work not like the MACHINE carving work :surprise:

Excellent piece. :grin:


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

That's some more great work Scott!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

john

you have to be able to count to 20 for the paint by numbers to work.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That might be my problem!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> That might be my problem!


well, only if you have to wear shoes in the shop.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

10 fingers and 9 toes still don't add up to ....... what was that? What comes after sebentene?


----------

